# How to remove the front bumper?



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi there. As owner of the Phaeton diesel v6, 3.0D (Netherlands) i need to remove the bumper in order to have full access to the headlight unit. I do not want to struckle as i have red in other threads. 

Pictures are very wel appreciated. Thx, Wouter


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Wouter: 

Welcome to the forum! 

There is a fairly good illustration of the process you need to follow at this post: Retrofitting Dual Xenon Headlamps. Although the subject of the discussion is changing the headlight units, the front bumper needs to be removed to do that, and on the second page of that discussion, you will find the VW repair manual instructions for front bumper removal and replacement (in PDF format). 

It is extremely important that you very carefully follow the specified sequence for installing and tightening bolts when you re-install the bumper, otherwise, the bumper may crack. 

Also be aware that you will need a helper for a few minutes to actually remove the bumper, and then to fit it back onto the car. You only need the helper for about 10 minutes at a time (two times), and the helper does not have to be skilled... but you have to have someone else, because it is impossible to remove and replace the bumper cover yourself (it is too big and too flexible). 

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*PS:* It is possible that I might be at Willem's place (near Harderwijk) sometime in September, and Willem and I might do some disassembly on his car, including the front bumper cover. So, if whatever you have to do can wait a bit, you can watch us do the work first, and of course, if you drive over in your car, all three of us can take it apart. 

Michael


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello Michael, 

Thanks a lot for the fast reply! And wow, what a amazing documentation you navigate me too. Great! 

I certainly would love to join you when opearation frontbumper removal is planned, Harderwijk is not far. Just let me know where to go and when, and i will be there. 

Thanks again, 

with kind regards, 

Wouter


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

PanEuropean said:


> *PS:* It is possible that I might be at Willem's place (near Harderwijk) sometime in September, and Willem and I might do some disassembly on his car, including the front bumper cover. So, if whatever you have to do can wait a bit, you can watch us do the work first, and of course, if you drive over in your car, all three of us can take it apart.
> 
> Michael


Hello Michael,

Thx for your reply, it was really helpfull. When and how i can get in contact with you as i would like to be there when u do the exercise .

Thx and regards,

Wouter


----------

